# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  irctc.co.in को बिना केपचा के केसे लोग इन करे ?

## sultania

*मित्रो रेल की ये ओफ़्फ़िसियल साईट काफी टिपिकल है । लोग इन करने जाओ तो पहले user name ,paasword फिर केपचा?

केपचा ऐसा की कितनी भी बुद्धि लगा लो हमेशा रोंग बताएगा , अधिकतर user इस केपचा की बाधा को पार नहीं कर पाते ओर e rail ticket से वंचित रह जाते हैं > 

क्या ऐसा कोई लीगल उपाय है की हम rail की इस साईट को बिना केपचा के लोग इन कर सके। 

कृपया तकनीकी जानकार मदद करें। 
*

----------


## anita

sultania जी बिना captcha के हम क़ानूनी रूप से लोगिन नहीं कर सकते है 


किसी भी वेब साइट पे captcha डाला ही इसलिए जाता है की 


कोई virus  या malware बिना सही तरीके से लोगिन करके कुछ गड़बड़ न कर जाये

----------


## sultania

> sultania जी बिना captcha के हम क़ानूनी रूप से लोगिन नहीं कर सकते है 
> 
> 
> किसी भी वेब साइट पे captcha डाला ही इसलिए जाता है की 
> 
> 
> कोई virus  या malware बिना सही तरीके से लोगिन करके कुछ गड़बड़ न कर जाये


मगर इसका केपचा सही काम नहीं करता ,सुबह से 100 बार से ज्यादा सारे brouser पे try किया रोंग बताता है, वहीं एजेंट की आईडी से तुरंत सही बताता है। 

इसका इलाज तो करना ही होगा ।

----------


## anita

नहीं जी ये बिलकुल सही काम करता है 


आप बड़े और छोटे अक्षरो का भी फर्क रखे 


गर समझ न आये तो referesh भी कर सकते है

----------


## sultania

*आज इधर काम नहीं कर रहा ,खेर कोई बात नहीं साईट का सिस्टम बुद्धि से समझ के अब मैं लीगली बिना केपचा के सुपर फास्ट लॉगिन कर पा रहा हूँ, लॉगिन करते समय अब मुझे केपचा का ओपसन नहीं आ रहा है  ,बिना किसी सॉफ्टवेयर के ओर वो भी पूरा लीगल ओर सेफ । मदद करने की कोशिश के लिये धन्यवाद ।*

----------


## sultania

> नहीं जी ये बिलकुल सही काम करता है 
> 
> 
> आप बड़े और छोटे अक्षरो का भी फर्क रखे 
> 
> 
> गर समझ न आये तो referesh भी कर सकते है


आप गूगल मैं सर्च करके देखे ये समस्या विकराल है, पर मैंने बिना केपचा के लॉगिन करना सीख लिया है । 

अभी तक इसका तरीका इन्टरनेट मैं कोई निकाल नहीं पाया है । पर मैंने कर दिया है, हुरे .............

----------


## anita

जी बहुत ही अच्छी बात है

----------


## Teach Guru

> आप गूगल मैं सर्च करके देखे ये समस्या विकराल है, पर मैंने बिना केपचा के लॉगिन करना सीख लिया है । 
> 
> अभी तक इसका तरीका इन्टरनेट मैं कोई निकाल नहीं पाया है । पर मैंने कर दिया है, हुरे .............


*
बहुत खूब, कृपया आप ये सब यहाँ भी बताएं ताकि मंच परिवार भी लाभाविंत हो सके।*

----------


## sultania

> *
> बहुत खूब, कृपया आप ये सब यहाँ भी बताएं ताकि मंच परिवार भी लाभाविंत हो सके।*


अभी होम टाउन से बाहर हूँ 6-7  दिन बाद स्क्रीन शॉट के साथ ।

----------


## anita

आईआरसीटीसी पर एक अप्रैल को रिकॉर्ड 13 लाख टिकटों की बुकिंग हुई, इससे पहले 2 सितंबर, 2013 में एक दिन में सबसे ज्यादा टिकट बुक होने का रिकॉर्ड बना था। उस दिन 5.72 लाख ट्रेन टिकट ऑनलाइन बुक किए गए थे

----------


## pathfinder

> आईआरसीटीसी पर एक अप्रैल को रिकॉर्ड 13 लाख टिकटों की बुकिंग हुई, इससे पहले 2 सितंबर, 2013 में एक दिन में सबसे ज्यादा टिकट बुक होने का रिकॉर्ड बना था। उस दिन 5.72 लाख ट्रेन टिकट ऑनलाइन बुक किए गए थे


इसका कारण है कि 1 अप्रेल 2015 से ARP (advance reservation period) को 60 दिन से बढा कर 120 दिन कर दिया गया है इसलिए 1 अप्रेल को इस बार 30 जुलाई तक की टिकट बुक  की गयी हे |

----------


## pathfinder

> *आज इधर काम नहीं कर रहा ,खेर कोई बात नहीं साईट का सिस्टम बुद्धि से समझ के अब मैं लीगली बिना केपचा के सुपर फास्ट लॉगिन कर पा रहा हूँ, लॉगिन करते समय अब मुझे केपचा का ओपसन नहीं आ रहा है  ,बिना किसी सॉफ्टवेयर के ओर वो भी पूरा लीगल ओर सेफ । मदद करने की कोशिश के लिये धन्यवाद ।*


सुल्तानिया जी आपने बिलकुल सही कहा परन्तु क्या आपने इस विधि से लोगिन कर के टिकट बुक करने का प्रयास किया है ?
इस विधि से आप किसी अन्य लिंक से री डायरेक्ट होकर irctc की साईट पर आते हैं परन्तु टिकट बुक करने में असफल रहते हैं |
एजेंट्स (दलाल) एक विशेष सोफ्टवेयर का उपयोग करते हैं जिसमे समय समय पर अपडेट करने हेतु रेलवे के तकीनीकी विभाग के कुछ लोग उनकी सहायता करते हैं ,इसके जरिये यात्रा की प्लानिंग एवं पेमेंट करने हेतु बेंक की सम्पूर्ण जानकरी पहले ही एक फॉर्म में भर दी जाती है तथा ठीक 8 बजे ,जैसे ही general बुकिंग ओपन होती है उनके सोफ्टवेयर के द्वारा एक केप्चा दिया जाता है जिसे भरते ही टिकट बन जाता है ,इस पूरी प्रक्रिया में उन्हें 12 सेकेण्ड लगते हैं क्यूंकि सारे विवरण वो लोग 8 बजे से पहले ही सोफ्टवेयर के फॉर्म में भर देते हैं जबकि रेलवे के अनुसार दक्ष्तम लिपिक को 6 यात्रियों के नाम एवं यात्रा का अन्य विवरण भरने में न्यूनतम 40 सेकेण्ड लगते हैं ,इसी कारण सुबह 8 बजे 80% टिकट दलालों द्वारा बुक कर दिए जाते हैं एवं 8:00:15 बजे सारी सीट फुल हो जाती है ,इस बात से रेलवे स्वयम बहुत परेशान है तथा आजकल जगह जगह छापेमारी भी की जा रही है |

----------


## pathfinder

> सुल्तानिया जी आपने बिलकुल सही कहा परन्तु क्या आपने इस विधि से लोगिन कर के टिकट बुक करने का प्रयास किया है ?
> इस विधि से आप किसी अन्य लिंक से री डायरेक्ट होकर irctc की साईट पर आते हैं परन्तु टिकट बुक करने में असफल रहते हैं |
> एजेंट्स (दलाल) एक विशेष सोफ्टवेयर का उपयोग करते हैं जिसमे समय समय पर अपडेट करने हेतु रेलवे के तकीनीकी विभाग के कुछ लोग उनकी सहायता करते हैं ,इसके जरिये यात्रा की प्लानिंग एवं पेमेंट करने हेतु बेंक की सम्पूर्ण जानकरी पहले ही एक फॉर्म में भर दी जाती है तथा ठीक 8 बजे ,जैसे ही general बुकिंग ओपन होती है उनके सोफ्टवेयर के द्वारा एक केप्चा दिया जाता है जिसे भरते ही टिकट बन जाता है ,इस पूरी प्रक्रिया में उन्हें 12 सेकेण्ड लगते हैं क्यूंकि सारे विवरण वो लोग 8 बजे से पहले ही सोफ्टवेयर के फॉर्म में भर देते हैं जबकि रेलवे के अनुसार दक्ष्तम लिपिक को 6 यात्रियों के नाम एवं यात्रा का अन्य विवरण भरने में न्यूनतम 40 सेकेण्ड लगते हैं ,इसी कारण सुबह 8 बजे 80% टिकट दलालों द्वारा बुक कर दिए जाते हैं एवं 8:00:15 बजे सारी सीट फुल हो जाती है ,इस बात से रेलवे स्वयम बहुत परेशान है तथा आजकल जगह जगह छापेमारी भी की जा रही है |


इस केप्चा को भी बाईपास करने के लिए कुछ कम्पनियां अपनी सेवाएं देती हैं अर्थात आपको केप्चा तो आएगा लेकिन आपको भरना नही पडेगा जैसे कि https://de-captcher.com/ ,ये कम्पनी अपने ग्राहकों को केप्चा आने पर स्वतः कोड भरने की सेवा देती है |ये लोग 10 डॉलर में लगभग 5000 images देते हैं अर्थात आप कुल मिलाकर 5000 केप्चा को इनके द्वारा autofill करवा सकते  हैं |आप जितने केप्चा भरवाते रहेंगे ,उसमे से आपके अकाउंट में शेष केप्चा की संख्या में से कम होते रहेंगे |

----------


## sultania

पाथ साहब बिना केपचा के मैंने लॉगिन किया ,फिर टिकट बनाई ,हाँ केपचा टिकिट बनते समय आया ,मगर सुपर फास्ट काम हुआ । 

ओर बिलकुल सरल है, विस्तृत विवरण मैं दूँगा ही , 

ओर हाँ किसी प्रकार के सॉफ्टवेयर की कोई मदद की कोई जरूरत नहीं है । हर कोई आराम से कर सकता है । 

अभी होम टाउन से बाहर हूँ , सोमवार रात को विस्तृत ,मिल जायेगा । ओर हाँ तरीका बिलकुल आसान है std 5 का बच्चा भी कर सकता है ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

सुलतान सिंह जी अगर अभी भी  
आप इतना लिख सकते हैं.
तो ............
कल के लिए क्यों बात टाली जाये ?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> हाँ तरीका बिलकुल आसान है std 5 का बच्चा भी कर सकता है ।


भगवान का लाख लाख शुक्र है,
मैं पांचवी पास हूँ.

अब तो 
सुलतान सिंह जी को भी समझ ही लूँगा.


बस वो..... 
केप्चा की समझ आ जाये.

----------


## sultania

*जब आप irctc.co.in को excess करते हैं तो लॉगिन के लिये केपचा आता है ये केपचा अगर साईट ओवर लोड है तो clear ही नहीं होता ॰*

----------


## sultania

मैं इस केपचा से छुटकारा पाने के लिये इंडियन रेल की दूसरी लिंक से एक्सेस करता हूँ जहां मुझे केपचा नहीं मिलता ओर सुपर फास्ट लॉगिन हो जाती है -

लिंक --
http://www.services.irctc.co.in/




*आप यहाँ पे क्लियर देख सकते हैं की इस लिंक पे लॉगिन के लिये कोई केपचा की बाधा नहीं है ।*

----------


## sultania

अब आप इसमे अपना user name पासवर्ड डाले ,लॉगिन का ब्ट्ट्न क्लिक करने के बाद आपको नयी विंडो मिलेगी जिसे चित्रानुसार क्लिक करे ओर आप टिकिट बूकिंग या किसी ओर चीज के लिये साईट पे माईग्रेट कर दिये जाएँगे।

----------


## sultania

क्लिक करने के बाद अब आप रेडी हैं अपना कार्य करने हेतु ---इञ्जोय

----------


## soumyaahuja

Hello all i am from america so i can't write in hindi but really like this language that why i have join here. and i want to travel by train so thanks for detail information of irctc.

----------

